# 29580 vs 29581



## karenpez (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a provider that is putting a layer of gauze bandage and then putting on a Unna boot.  They would like to bill a 29581.  This does not seem appropriate.  I cannot find any specific guidelines for using 29581.  Any comments and suggestions.
Thanks
Karen Lopez


----------



## kmhall (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Coders Desk Reference for Procedures and just the small info you have provided it appears 29580 is more appropriate for the Unna boot.  You decide based on your physicians documentation.  The description states, "The physician applies an Unna boot to the leg or foot of a patient.  An Unna boot is typically used to treat or prevent venostasis dermatitis or ulcers of the the lower leg or foot.  It is also used to control postoperative edema like that resulting from an amputation. The physician prepares this semirigid dressing by first making a paste of zinc oxide, gelatin, and glycerin.  This is applied to the skin of the leg.  A spiral or figure eight bandage is wrapped evenly over the leg.  Paste is reapplied and further bandages are applied in the same fashion until the desired rigidity is obtained.  Elastic bandages are often added to the dressings for reinforcement.  The dressing is typically replaced at least once a week or more ofter as needed."

For code 29581 the description refers to compression therapy and a multilayer venous wound compression device for the treatment of ulcers.  Hope this helps.


----------



## karenpez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Michelle, that helps alot
Karen


----------



## kmhall (Apr 21, 2010)

You are quite welcome!!!


----------



## kathyshelton (Feb 1, 2011)

Michelle, do you know what a "compression device" is or where I can find out what it is ?

Thanks !
Kathy Shelton, CPC


----------



## kmhall (Feb 1, 2011)

*Compression device*

They are used to prevent blod clots in the limbs for patients who are limited in activity after surgery or due to a medical condition such as DVT.  You will find them with Durable Medical Equipment (DME).  Hope this helps.


----------

